
Only the Paranoid Survive: 10,000 pigeons go through anal security check - tkinom
https://twitter.com/PDChina/status/516962895662682112/photo/1
======
tkinom
From China's People Daily's Official twitter account.

Someone is learning well from Andy Grove.

